# Casing, recesed clip.



## Firefyter-emt (Jan 9, 2009)

Well, I figured I would share this with you guys...  I mentioned that I want to make another casing pen cap that has a recessed clip.  My plan was to hollow out the primer end, mill out some of the brass inside the casing, and then make a rivet that will also serve as the primer end to hold the clip in place.  

The basic idea is the same as you would recess a clip in a closed end pen, the biggest change is that the rivet to hold the clip, will show and become the primer cap.  I plan to make this from a brass bolt.

More to come later, but for now the bullet has been cut down, and the primer milled off. I milled the primer off with my metal lathe and a custom bit.  Under the primer cap, once cleaned out, is a hole.  By using this hole to center my drill bit, I am sure that the drill bit is perfectly centered.

Here is the start of where I am now....  I will update as it I go, but it may not be done this weekend.  My plan is to have this pen with me for the NE get together in Mass.  I already have some bullet tip 30-06 casings powder coated, so I only need to work on the cap.

PS, I have marked the cap for where I want to clip to enter.  When in a pocket, the wording will be viable and in a readable fashion.  Minor thing, but way cool in a pocket!


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jan 9, 2009)

No, that's not right... 

I might need to back off how deep and thin I get inside the casing end.


----------



## johnnycnc (Jan 9, 2009)

Looking forward to the finished product!
Go get 'em!


----------



## WoodWrite (Jan 10, 2009)

Keep us informed of your progress! Even though I don't have a metal lathe...


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jan 11, 2009)

WoodWrite said:


> Keep us informed of your progress! Even though I don't have a metal lathe...



I will... I worked on the pen mills a bit today and did manage to part off another casing and clean the primer cap off.  I have to decide the best way to mill it from here.  I can not clean it as close as the inside of the casing, I found that out!


----------



## Sylvanite (Jan 11, 2009)

Lee,

I used a different approach in my hidden clip cartridge pens, but I look forward to your results.  It's good to see different approaches to the problem.

Regards,
Eric


----------

